# Erfolgs(Status)



## Mari0 (16. Oktober 2008)

Guten abend, wollte mal Fragen was ihr alles schon für Erfolge gemeistert habt, bzw. wieviel Punkte ihr schon angesammelt habt..
Ich war eben vor kurzem die 50viecher in ubrs killen innerhalb von 15sec für diesen Titel da.. 
Nun endeck ich die Orte undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja, könnte mir wer posten wie das Reitmount aussieht, das man kriegt wen man 50Mounts zusammen hat? Habs bisher nochnie gesehen, und wundere mich hehe


----------



## Ollimua (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nun 940 Erfolgspunkte und hab schon 2k Gold für Moutns ausgegeben, aber erst 25 zusammen... :/


----------



## blane2k8 (16. Oktober 2008)

man bekommt glaub ich n albinodrachen ^^


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^


----------



## Nachtelf_Jäger (16. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^


5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin bei 945 glaube ich... Gerade eben die ganzen östl. Kngr. erkundet und einmal von den neuen 75er Wachen erschlagen worden *hust*


----------



## Daretina (16. Oktober 2008)

55 minipets, 51 reitmounts und 1530 erfolgspunkte ^^


----------



## Strikêr°us (16. Oktober 2008)

ich hab 1240 erfolgspunkte :> naja hab eig nix besondres abgeschlossen ... außer vlt den hippogryph von zirkel

Mfg Strikêr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mittlerweile den Titel Diplomat, Botschafter und Jenkins geschaft. Meisterkoch fehlen wir noch die, welche ich erst mit Wrath of the Lich King machen kann, genauso wie die Erkundung von Northend. Ich stehe momentan bei ca. 1500 Erfolgspunkte.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (16. Oktober 2008)

1860 :-)


----------



## Korgor (16. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, erst bei 1115 Punkten.
Ohne was, seid dem Mittwoch gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Magician.^ (16. Oktober 2008)

Bei den Heldentaten hab ich

Braufestkrug
zehvra
Blutsegeadmiral
Wappenrock der Wettkämpfe
Aufziehraktenroboter


----------



## Plakner (16. Oktober 2008)

Bisher nix Besonderes gemacht. Fehlen mir auch die Mittel
960Punkte


----------



## lord just (16. Oktober 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> 55 minipets, 51 reitmounts und 1530 erfolgspunkte ^^



kannst du vielleicht dann mal nen bild vom pet hochladen, was man bekommt, wenn man 50 mounts hat?


----------



## Altrax (16. Oktober 2008)

hab auch noch nichts gemacht (pc besetzt...) hab glaub so 600punkte xD


----------



## Traklar (16. Oktober 2008)

lord schrieb:


> kannst du vielleicht dann mal nen bild vom pet hochladen, was man bekommt, wenn man 50 mounts hat?



Pet für die Mounts? War das nicht ein Drache...ach egal würde es gerne sehen.


----------



## Oshidio (16. Oktober 2008)

ich hab 1250 ohne iwas dafür gemacht zu haben auser pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (waren aber auch nur 30 erfolgpunkte oder so)


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (16. Oktober 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> 55 minipets, 51 reitmounts und 1530 erfolgspunkte ^^



55 Minipets? Woher hast du die alle? Also ich hab fast alle kaufbaren, ein paar von Quests und auch welche von Events.



Traklar schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile den Titel Diplomat, Botschafter und Jenkins geschaft. Meisterkoch fehlen wir noch die, welche ich erst mit Wrath of the Lich King machen kann, genauso wie die Erkundung von Northend. Ich stehe momentan bei ca. 1500 Erfolgspunkte.



Wie bekommt man die beiden ersten? Wieviele Leute wart ihr für Jenkins?


----------



## Ashtera (16. Oktober 2008)

iwas an die 970 oder so.


----------



## Halandor (16. Oktober 2008)

der drache sieht sch**** aus das is ein drache wie die aus hdz nur dass er weiß is


----------



## Malygos (16. Oktober 2008)

Meine Heldentaten: ( Von allen Charas zusammen )

Aufziehraktenroboter
Gelber/Blauer Festtagskrug
Titel: Landsknecht
Kampfgeist
Wappenrock: Wettkampf


Insgesamt mit 2 Charas um die 1000Punkte


----------



## AnsgarSaar (16. Oktober 2008)

Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?


----------



## Tupac 2 (16. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^



ich ich 35 XD


----------



## Elinya (16. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
> Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?



Jau bin im Hafen von sw oben bei dem Brunnen runtergesprungen und unten auf einem Katapult aufgekommen und mit 11 HP überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinfallon (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab 1200 erfolgspunkte oder so und schon die östlichen königreiche, kalimdor und die scherbenwelt zu 100% aufgedeckt^^ und den "Lerooooyyy"-Titel hab ich natürlich auch schon^^


----------



## BioHazárd88 (16. Oktober 2008)

heute nach dem leeroy titel, und dem 65 m fall (seher treppe klappt super, wenn man seitlich neben dem aufzug springt) bin ich auf 1580


----------



## Mindphlux (16. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?



mit Paladin ganz einfach...hochfliegen, abmounten, bubble an und das wars^^


----------



## Kardark (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab schon 2095 Erfolgspunkte.


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie ich diesen virtuellen Schw*nzvergleich liebe...

Hab 1200. ^_^


----------



## Shurkien (16. Oktober 2008)

Magician.^ schrieb:


> Bei den Heldentaten hab ich



Braufestkrug
Zehvra
Blutsegeadmiral
Wappenrock der Wettkämpfe
Baron Totenschwur's Todesstreitorss
Schneller weißer Falkenschreiter

Irgendwas mit 2300 Punkte in der Beta sogar nochmehr ^^


----------



## Geibscher (16. Oktober 2008)

Meiner is 30cm lang und hab glaub irgendwas mit 800 Punkte. bin ich jetzt so toll wie ihr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (16. Oktober 2008)

hab mit 3/4 70ern UBRS 50viecher gemacht, beim 4. dann serverdown >.<

danach muss ich noch Low-Kräuter für Inschriftenkunde farmen (kaufen is mir zu teuer >.<) und dann auf Erkundungstour gehen. Mount und so.. ma schaun, vllt farm ich dann noch Runenstoff um Hauptstädte auf Exalted zu machen. Blutsegeladmiral hat mein Druide auchschon.. ma schaun was ich noch so alles mache


----------



## .:Mage:. (16. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
> Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?


ja ich habs locker geschafft als mage hoch geflogen fallen gelassen  und eisblock an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (16. Oktober 2008)

ok ich habe da jetz mal de dumme frage


kann mir ma einer sagen wie man nen titel bekommt ?? ich bicke da nicht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (16. Oktober 2008)

immortal15 schrieb:


> ok ich habe da jetz mal de dumme frage
> 
> 
> kann mir ma einer sagen wie man nen titel bekommt ?? ich bicke da nicht durch
> ...



Eine Sekunde "gegoogelt":

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...10695&sid=3

._,


----------



## F3RR1S (16. Oktober 2008)

Meiner ist so --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> groß!


----------



## Petit (17. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^




*63* Minipets inklusive Stinky  ( http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=40653 ) Achievmentstatus: Haustierepedemie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11 Mounts (+schnelle Fluggestalt)
Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer
beide Braufestkrüge
u.s.w.


----------



## Scotch (17. Oktober 2008)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> mit Paladin ganz einfach...hochfliegen, abmounten, bubble an und das wars^^



Würde mich wundern wenn das klappt. Mit dem Priesterzauber "levitieren" geht es nicht und ich bin tiiiief gefallen ^^
Geht wohl am Besten beim Aldoraufzug: Müsst beim Runterfahren genau dann springen, wenn sich die Spitzen der 2 Seitenwände fast an der Spitze berüren (die laufen so nen bissl zusammen).
Ansonsten...hab glaub so 1300 mit nen bissl Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (17. Oktober 2008)

Petit schrieb:


> *63* Minipets inklusive Stinky  ( http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=40653 ) Achievmentstatus: Haustierepedemie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist cool. Ehrlich.


----------



## Capaal (17. Oktober 2008)

klar geht das mit der bubble ....
das macht ultra fun als pala stundenlang in der mitte von shatt immer und immer höher fliegen ...abmounten kurz vorm boden bubble an ~> Bäm ~>Achivement
und kein einziger kratzer ...


----------



## DreiHaare (17. Oktober 2008)

Nichts ist mir mehr egal als dieses wahnsinnig tolle, sehr interessante und außerordentlich wichtige Erfolgssystem.


----------



## Fumacilla (17. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile den Titel Diplomat, Botschafter und Jenkins geschaft. Meisterkoch fehlen wir noch die, welche ich erst mit Wrath of the Lich King machen kann, genauso wie die Erkundung von Northend. Ich stehe momentan bei ca. 1500 Erfolgspunkte.



Toll son widersprüchiger Titel... sollte man beides einblenden können (hinter und vor dem Namen) sähe es ja so aus:

Botschafter Traklar Jenkins - Hat was xD




AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
> Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?



Levitieren ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bisher konnte ich noch keine Erfolge verbuchen... bin mehr auf der suche nach Hunterpets die evtl ab mittwoch nimmer zähmbar sind um mir eines zu sichern.


----------



## minosha (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich wie man als Hordler Teldrasil und die Azurmythos Insel entdecken soll. Durchsterben? Oder als Schurke, Dudu und Mage unsichtbar machen?


----------



## Azerak (17. Oktober 2008)

Das 65m fallen ist jawohl sowas von einfach..

Einloggen -> Feralas nen berg runter -> fertig.. 

Wer dabei stirbt ist blöd x'D


----------



## cortez338 (17. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
> Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?







Bin von der Aldorhöhe gesprungen und hab eisbock gemacht ^^


----------



## Kamaji (17. Oktober 2008)

Tyrande Whisperwind und Prophet Velen down

Edit: Sw King auch down


----------



## Traklar (17. Oktober 2008)

minosha schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie man als Hordler Teldrasil und die Azurmythos Insel entdecken soll. Durchsterben? Oder als Schurke, Dudu und Mage unsichtbar machen?



So schwer ist das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn erstmal aufn Schiff nach Dar bist von Auberdine aufmounten und dann einfach gerade durchreiten bis keine Aggro mehr und dann viel Spass beim erkunden. Azurmythos und Blutmythos geht genauso gut, musste nur gerade aus bei Auberdine reiten.


----------



## LordKazzak (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin beim Kara Hintereingang runtergefallen... Hab mit 8 hp überlebt. Hat ja dann doch was gebracht.


----------



## abe15 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bis jetzt 3 Mounts, 2 Minipets und ein Real Life......


----------



## Vertigos (18. Oktober 2008)

nüschts...but wayne?


----------



## Lutios (18. Oktober 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Tyrande Whisperwind und Prophet Velen down
> 
> Edit: Sw King auch down



Zu wievielt macht ihr die bosse?


----------



## Plakner (18. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt 3 Mounts, 2 Minipets und ein Real Life......



haha du hast rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rolf, lfmao, lol


----------



## Illuminus/volldost (18. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm erst wars nur einer mit dem vieh und als ich druck drücke hab ich aufeinmal 3 drauf :>


----------



## Tigrexx (18. Oktober 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Zu wievielt macht ihr die bosse?



Wir werden morgen auf Frostwolf mit 6 Schlachtzügen Sturmwind erobern ^^


----------



## Gywn (18. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
> Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?



easy going als pala

wollte auch 300-400 m machen aber geht leider nicht. Naja einfach einen Pala fragen, ob er dir irgendwo bubble beim Springen gibt oder einfach ins Wasser hüpfen.


----------



## Crosis (18. Oktober 2008)

Mari0 schrieb:


> Guten abend, wollte mal Fragen was ihr alles schon für Erfolge gemeistert habt, bzw. wieviel Punkte ihr schon angesammelt habt..
> Ich war eben vor kurzem die 50viecher in ubrs killen innerhalb von 15sec für diesen Titel da..
> Nun endeck ich die Orte undso
> 
> ...


hab insgesamt 175 erfolge a ca2000punkte müssten das sein^^


----------



## Agrimor (18. Oktober 2008)

Gywn schrieb:


> easy going als pala
> 
> wollte auch 300-400 m machen aber geht leider nicht. Naja einfach einen Pala fragen, ob er dir irgendwo bubble beim Springen gibt oder einfach ins Wasser hüpfen.



Dudu in Katze funktioniert in Shatt z.B. gut.


----------



## Pacster (18. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^




63 pets(als hordler kann man nur 69 oder 70 kriegen ohne irgendwo bares geld hinzulegen für Eintrittskarten,spielkarten oder CE. Mir fehlen noch 2 von der kinderwoche, das von ahune, das aus der terasse der magister, das kleine weiße kätzchen(hab noch keins im neutralen AH gesehen), das vom kopflosen reiter(vielleicht klappts ja dieses jahr)...und eventuell das ally-huhn aber ich weiß nicht ob man das als hordler noch kriegen kann)...ca. 2200 erfolgspunkte.


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

hab 1200+ pkt , bin aber zu faul um weiter zu erkunden usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach das glaub ich wenn ich mal wieder langeweile hab , dass gibt ne gute abwechslung


----------



## Hojo (18. Oktober 2008)

2010 Punkte .... *g*
Hatte halt den Vorteil das ich vieles eh schon erkundet hatte und Sachen wie Pets/Mounts gesammelt habe/immernoch sammel.

Wenn ich die only Allianz und Non US/EU Server Pets auf www.warcraftpets.com rauswerfe erhalte ich 89 Pets die ich als Hordler bekommen kann.
In den 89 Pets sind dann noch enthalten Event Pets wie z.b. Tyrael, TCG Pets wie z.b. Bananas und die Pets die z.b. ein Ingi herstellen kann.
Wenn wir die jetzt auch einfach mal alle rausstreichen kann man als Hordler wohl so zwischen 70 und 80 Pets bekommen, ohne Geld auszugeben usw.

Allianz only Pets sind z.b. solche wie der Feendrachen aus Feralas, das Huhn zählt nich dazu da man das als Hordler noch immer bekommen kann.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (18. Oktober 2008)

2115 punkte... nun erst mal angeln, event und so machen. danach mounts =)


----------



## Thorgun (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich stell meine Frage einfach mal hier, dann muss ich kein neues Thema aufmachen:

Mir fehlt im Schergrat eine Quest um den Erfolg von 86 gemachten Quests zu bekommen. Ich find die letzte Quest einfach nicht, gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit ( Addon oder sonst was ) das leicht heraus zu finden?


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe 1230 Erfolgspunkte und finde das Achievement System sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (18. Oktober 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Ich stell meine Frage einfach mal hier, dann muss ich kein neues Thema aufmachen:
> 
> Mir fehlt im Schergrat eine Quest um den Erfolg von 86 gemachten Quests zu bekommen. Ich find die letzte Quest einfach nicht, gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit ( Addon oder sonst was ) das leicht heraus zu finden?



Nope, die gibts nicht, du musst einfach 'niedrigstufige Quests anzeigen' machen und dann mitem Epic-Flugmount den ganzen Schergrat abfliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (18. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Nope, die gibts nicht, du musst einfach 'niedrigstufige Quests anzeigen' machen und dann mitem Epic-Flugmount den ganzen Schergrat abfliegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab ich getan, ich find se einfach nicht....


----------



## Happening (18. Oktober 2008)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Hab ich getan, ich find se einfach nicht....


Hmm.. vielleicht eine Questreihe, die in nem anderen Land anfängt, dann aber für den Schergrat zählt? Sonst wüsst ich auch nichts mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (18. Oktober 2008)

Gute Frage, man hat ja kaum eine Chance das raus zu finden.....


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2008)

Schau doch einfach hier:
http://www.wowhead.com/?quests=8.3522
154 gibts insgesammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (18. Oktober 2008)

Jo und jetzt find mal die Quest die du vor etlichen Monten nicht gemach hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 154 Tabs auf und alles absuchen, nich so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber trotzdem Danke !


----------



## staran (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab gerade 1670 Erfolgspunkte.

ein paar pets fehlen mir noch bis ich 50 hab und den Albinodrachen hab ich schon.


----------



## youngceaser (18. Oktober 2008)

bin bei 1070 aber mache erstmal die zum schlotternachtfest weil die ja iner woche ned mehr gehen


----------



## Ash1983 (18. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^




40 Pets leider erst.

Als Taure, v.a., wenn man kein PvP macht und bei den Dropmounts gar kein Glück hat, ist es fast unmöglich, die 50 Mounts zu sammeln, jedenfalls vor WOTLK =/


----------



## Koksininjo (18. Oktober 2008)

bin bei 2600 atm aber wird wohl bald auf 3 k steigen ^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. Oktober 2008)

hab ca 700punkte mit meinem twink 660


----------



## Sty (18. Oktober 2008)

Hm ca. 1600, allerdings nichts gemacht, eingeloggt, angeschaut und wieder ausgeloggt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkstone (29. Oktober 2008)

2756 Punkte bei 272 Achievements


----------



## Mandalore (29. Oktober 2008)

2290 Punkte 42 Pets 
Bei den 60er Raids fehlt nur noch Ossirion, alle 5er Inis inc. Heros Fertig. Bei den BC Raids fehlt nur SP Clear


----------



## Animos93 (29. Oktober 2008)

129 Erfolge... ='( LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY JENKINS!^^ Mein persönlicher lieblingserfolg und titel^^


----------



## ChAkuz@ (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß einer sehr qualifizierte Antwort von mir, aber....

Ich weiß es nicht wie viele Erfolgspunkte ich hab!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Edit:Warum steht bei mir in der Signatur das ich 17/44 bin....ich war doch seit dem Patch nicht mehr on?!

Sehr mysteriös....das ist ein Fall für... Galileo Mystery!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rckstR (29. Oktober 2008)

hab 680. ich lauf doch ned alles ab bin ich besoffen?


----------



## Neolos FM (29. Oktober 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> 55 minipets



Wo haste die alle her?
Ich schaffe es nur auf 46 im mom...

@Topic : 1600 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Classic Instanzen farmen ^^


----------



## Schnuppel (29. Oktober 2008)

46 pet´s und es werden täglich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (29. Oktober 2008)

Neolos schrieb:


> Wo haste die alle her?
> Ich schaffe es nur auf 46 im mom...
> 
> @Topic : 1600 oder so
> ...



Würd mich auch interessieren ^^ Ich hab 38 und könnte mir theoretisch noch 3 holen...
Hab leider den Kampfgeist verpasst.


----------



## Weldras (29. Oktober 2008)

hab 1950 pkt. Leute ehrlich ich finde jeden übelst peinlich der sich 50 mounts kauft für einen nackten drachen, der bringts jetzt einfach rein gar nicht schon vor nordend zu holen ! Aber ja ist meine Meinung dazu. Es gibt wirklich klügere Erfolge zu holen.

greez


----------



## TackLash (29. Oktober 2008)

2295 Erfolgpunkte... und keine Ahnung wieso... achja, ich bin Botschafter^^


----------



## Oolie (29. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon in einem anderen Thread erwähnt: Ich liebe die Achievements^^

Bin bis jetzt bei 1775 punkten und versuche jeden Tag was neues zu machen (Quest für den Counter, Pets und Mounts farmen etc.).
War ne tolle Idee von Blizz, vor allem für gelangweilte 70er denke ich...

lg, Oolie


----------



## The Heini (29. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^



23 cm ...


----------



## Dungorn (29. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?




Ausversehen,  bin im Blackrock runter gehobst unten zu den ketten ^^  Erfolg feddich ^^


----------



## pirmin93 (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Fallerfolg is als Pala in der Scherbenwelt recht einfach x)
Aber mein größter Erfolg bisher is sogar ne Heldentat....
Ich sag nur:
Blutsegeladmiral Sindoria: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: argh das hätte eig n anderer User schreiben müsen und zwar m@r1@n schon blöd sich mit sienem Bruder den Pc zu teilen x)


----------



## Sausage (29. Oktober 2008)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Ausversehen,  bin im Blackrock runter gehobst unten zu den ketten ^^  Erfolg feddich ^^



Nagrand ins Wasser fallen müsste gehen!


----------



## Telbion (29. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
> Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?



Bin in Tirisfall vom Zeppelin gesprungen, als Schurke ist der Schaden da grade noch zum aushalten.

Warnung: Kinder, macht das bitte nicht im wahren Leben nach. Bei 65m Stürzen kann dem Boden unter euch etwas passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Newplayerbrows08 (29. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
> Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?



Jo als pala oder schurke easy^^

hab 2680 im mom auch den Blutsegeladmiral Titel^^


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2008)

noch 2090, fehlen aber noch etwa 250 punkte ^^ mMn bekommt man die punkte einfach durch fast nichts zu tun ^^


----------



## Shizo. (29. Oktober 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> Nagrand ins Wasser fallen müsste gehen!




Ins wasser zählt doch net oder?
Ich hatte nen Pala dabei und dann die Bubble da vom Pala die man anderen geben kann.
Und bei Aldorhöhe runtergehopst^^


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (29. Oktober 2008)

das mit dem 65 meter fall, geht glaubs auch wenn du vom sw im arathibecken auf die untere strasse springst...


----------



## Krisocka (29. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?



Ok, dann poste ich einfach mal die Anleitung:
Von der Sehertreppe hängen solche Teppiche runter, die an einem Bogen mit einem Rubin festgemacht ist, davon gibt es 4 Stück, am östlichsten, genau hinter dem Rubin aufstellen und nach unten ins Untere Viertel schauen. Da ist sowas wie eine Plane aufgehängt, auf diese müsst ihr auf den niedrigsten Punkt springen und schon habt ihr den Titel. Es ist auch für Aldor möglich, da man dort mit einem Flugmount hinfliegen kann ohne das die Wachen sie angreifen.
Viel Spaß beim Titel holen!

P.S.: Wenn es bei euch nicht funktioniert macht ihr was falsch, bei mir und allen Gildenkollegen und Freunden denen ichs gezeigt habe funktioniert es.


----------



## Ciquo (29. Oktober 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Nichts ist mir mehr egal als dieses wahnsinnig tolle, sehr interessante und außerordentlich wichtige Erfolgssystem.



/signed


----------



## war_locker (29. Oktober 2008)

Jenkins ftw^^
leider kann ich nicht schauen wie viel punkte ich hab da server down^^


----------



## Minopales (29. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^





~70 minipets hab ich... von wegen man kann keine 50 schaffen lol

http://www.warcraftpets.com/account/profil...?user=minopales
Link zu meiner Pet-Sammlung


atm 3005 achievement pts., es kommen aber noch die ganzen pvp achievements :O


----------



## d3faultPlayer (29. Oktober 2008)

AnsgarSaar schrieb:


> Schon jemand den 65 Meter Fall ohne zu sterben geschafft ?
> Wo is eigentlich die einstellung zum anzeigen der Titel hingekommen ?




ich bin einfach im hafen von sw gradeaus runtergelaufen und hatte das achievment





lol ich hab ers so umd die 750 xD


----------



## Karcharoth (29. Oktober 2008)

Krisocka schrieb:


> Ok, dann poste ich einfach mal die Anleitung:
> Von der Sehertreppe hängen solche Teppiche runter, die an einem Bogen mit einem Rubin festgemacht ist, davon gibt es 4 Stück, am östlichsten, genau hinter dem Rubin aufstellen und nach unten ins Untere Viertel schauen. Da ist sowas wie eine Plane aufgehängt, auf diese müsst ihr auf den niedrigsten Punkt springen und schon habt ihr den Titel. Es ist auch für Aldor möglich, da man dort mit einem Flugmount hinfliegen kann ohne das die Wachen sie angreifen.
> Viel Spaß beim Titel holen!
> 
> P.S.: Wenn es bei euch nicht funktioniert macht ihr was falsch, bei mir und allen Gildenkollegen und Freunden denen ichs gezeigt habe funktioniert es.


 

Und hier mal die Anleitung für Leute die es noch net in die scherbenwelt geschafft haben.

Feralas, Zwillingskolosse ==> Den N811 anlabern der genau zwischen den Kolossen steht. Git ne Quest mit Namen "An die Spitze".  Auf dem Koloss anekommen kann man von dem NPC oben nen Fallschirm kaufen und sanft nach unten gleiten. Aber vorsicht: Lasst euch gut die hälfte fallen sonst reicht der Fallschirm net bis unten.

So long.....

P.S.: Die Q ist beliegig oft wiederholbar


----------



## Mind Breaker (29. Oktober 2008)

hi allerseits.

bin momentan bei 1890 achievement points.

eigentlich ganz einfach zu bekommen. haben an einem abend mit ein paar leuten die kompletten pre bc kontent durchgezockt und daür ca 300 punkte bekommen.


----------



## Irtan (29. Oktober 2008)

1885 Punkte, inklusive: Titel: Nachtschrecken, Schwarzer Kriegsbär, Bisher alles Erkundet und im Classic Content fehlen nurnoch 2 Instanzen (AQ 20 und BSF xD).
Rest kleinkram wie Bg's mounts etc.


----------



## Magisto (29. Oktober 2008)

hab 860^^


----------



## Ice-mage (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin bei 820 Erfolgspunkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Titel : Jenkins abgeschlossen und gerade fleißig am Erkunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wardir (29. Oktober 2008)

juhuu Schwanzvergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mitm mainchar 2065 momentan. Ansonsten so um die 650 - 1000 mit den Twinks


----------



## Marsimoto (29. Oktober 2008)

Was genau kann man mit den Punkten machen? Ich hab den Sinn nicht ganz gepeilt...


----------



## SrpskiMacak (29. Oktober 2008)

edit: 2710 und 260 erfolge gemacht


----------



## Atehmis (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe 130 Erfolge mit 1350 Punkten


----------



## Massìv (29. Oktober 2008)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> edit: 2710 und 260 erfolge gemacht


screen plx


----------



## Shadowclea (29. Oktober 2008)

Nabend Community,

ich habe zurzeit 1400 Erfolgs-Punkte und sobald der Patch 3.0.3. kommt auch den Titel " Nachtschrecken"
Naya guten Abend noch allerseits, ich geh mal nach Bootybay ruf farmen (und zwar nicht für BootyBay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )



Mfg Shadow


----------



## Mondryx (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auf meinem Mainchar zur Zeit 224 abgeschlossene Erfolge und 2315 Punkte. Wobei ich viele kenne die schon Weit mehr als 3k haben^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. Oktober 2008)

6 minipets

6 Reitmounts (normales (60) normales (100) normales (60) Netherdrachen , Reitgreif (100) , Netherochen)

1590 Punkte

darunter 2 Heldentaten


----------



## neferi (29. Oktober 2008)

Hmm.. hab mit meinen Chars je so um die tausend Punkte. Was kann man eigentlich mit den Punkten machen ausser Schwanzvergleich?

LG Neferi


----------



## Morcan (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin glaub bei 23xx Punkten, habs grad nicht im Kopf


----------



## Cassiopheia (29. Oktober 2008)

Erolge, Punkte und Heldentaten siehe Screenie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decembra (12. November 2008)

3105 Erfolgspunkte bei 298/745

Dabei sei zu erwähnen das ich seid BC ausschließlich meine Schamanin spiele und keine "Twinks" hochlevle.


----------



## Genker (12. November 2008)

Momentan bin ich auch "nur" bei ca. (hab es etz net genau im Kopf) 1850 achievment points...

Die 50 Mounts hábe ich zusammen!
Naja aber das war noch lange nicht das Ende^^

Gruß
Genker


----------



## Daronos (12. November 2008)

56 minipets 32 mounts, 2275 erfolgspunkte^^


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2008)

Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer? Geist des Wettstreits? Wann gabs denn das? Da kann ich mich echt nicht dran erinnern ^^


----------



## Fayly (12. November 2008)

Ich habe mit meinem Main 1840 Erfolgspunkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alene85 (12. November 2008)

ich habe zurzeit mit meiner alene aktuell 1920 erfolgpunkte


----------



## Rheagar (12. November 2008)

Ich hab bessere Sachen zu tun als die blöden Achievemnt zu farmen.

Hab 810 Punkte :>


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Ich hab iwas um die 1500 aber einer aus meiner gilde hat schon weit über 3000


----------



## Jings (12. November 2008)

Aber eher ungeplant ich farm des nicht gezielt sind mehr nebeneffekte mit den archievments


----------



## apolo-BH (12. November 2008)

Erfolgspunkte: 2215

Heldentaten:

Hand von A´dal
Wappenrock der Argentumsdämmerung
Kampfgeist
Aufziehrakentbot
Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer
Blauer Braufestkrug

Titel:
Nachtschrecken
Hand von A´dal
Wächter des Cenarius


----------



## Darkraistlin (12. November 2008)

Knapp über 3k nun ..
Aber ab morgen gibts ja endlich wieder was 'sinnvolles' zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (12. November 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwas mit 860 Punkten. Ich versuch grad die Minipets zu sammeln, aber ich glaube im Moment ist das Achievement noch unmöglich. Habe bis jetzt 34 Minipets, wer bietet mehr? ^^


Ich kenn wen der hat mit n paar Rarpets und den Allipets die 50 zusammen..
bin bei so 1300, aber ich legs ehrlich gesagt nich drauf an, wie Freunde von mir..bis jetz bringts ja noch nix.
Und als Taure versuch ich gar ned erst 50 Mounts zu bekommen...


----------

